# Favorite Halloween Movies



## JimD (Sep 29, 2007)

I was wondering what everybody's favorite Halloween movies are.

I love all the old scary black & white B-flicks, and usually have them playingallnight longon Halloween.

Nightmare Before Christmas, Hocus Pocus, Monster House and The Great Pumpkinare a few of the others I like.

~Jim


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2007)

I dont like anything bloody, scary, violent or slashy - though I love "big monster" movies, Psyco and ... maybe thats it.

I can watch war movies, so it isn't the blood and violence that bothers me, but in some ways - the context in which it is shared.



A few years ago I was at my parents house for Halloween and they rented 3 of the Halloween movies - I dont remember which, Halloween, Halloween II and H2O?

Anyhow, one part really really bothered me - I think its the small acts of violence that can mimic real life that bother me the most. Otherwise, I dont see senseless violence and gore as entertaining.

I dont mean to be a spoil sport and I dont care what others enjoy, it's just a personal quirk of mine.

I like the Charlie Brown one... :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a big zombie movie person and serial killers...


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> I'm a big zombie movie person and serial killers...



I'm HUGE on true crime books, though I have yet to ever rent a movie based on any of them.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Sep 30, 2007)

*Leaf wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I'm a big zombie movie person and serial killers...
> ...




They usually have HUGE inaccuracies in them but you would only notice if you actually knew anything about the real deal. The Zodiac one was actually pretty good.


----------



## Leaf (Sep 30, 2007)

I woudn't be suprised about that at all.



Ann Rule is one of my favorites and The Stranger Beside me is really interesting as one of her works, considering she was friends with Ted Bundy, in real life.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to admit to loving Hocus Pocus!:embarrassed:

I'm going to a Halloween party this year though where I have to dress as someone _really _scary (eg. No witches, vampires etc) and I have no idea what to go as! It looks like I'm going to have to start watching some real horror films for ideasme thinks.:biggrin2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 30, 2007)

Micheal Meyers ring a bell?

HALLOWEEN, I, II, III


----------



## Bassetluv (Sep 30, 2007)

*Evil Dead* and *Evil Dead III (Army of Darkness)*

*The Ghost and Mr. Chicken* (though I haven't seen it in many years!)

*Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein
*
*Young Frankenstein*

*Arachnophobia*

*The Others*

*The Blair Witch Project*

*Attack of the Killer Tomatoes*

*28 Days Later*
*
Pet Sematary

The Thing* (both versions)*
*
*The Fly* (original version)*

The Mothman Prophecies

War of the Worlds* (both versions)*

Dragonfly

Alien* (and *Aliens*)

*The Changeling

The Shining

Shaun of the Dead

Rosemary's Baby

*and many more that I'm forgetting....*:biggrin2:*


----------



## bat42072 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hocus pocus and the great pumpkin.... It just isn't halloween with out them...

Monster house

All newer horror movies


----------



## JimD (Sep 30, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *The Ghost and Mr. Chicken* (though I haven't seen it in many years!)
> 
> *Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein
> *
> ...


All on my list, too!!!:biggrin2:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 30, 2007)

All the Halloweens, i have almost all of them and they are all great

Hocus Pocus

Scream 1 & 3


these arent exactly halloween movies but i love the horror movies

-Dawn of the Dead (with Ving rhames, and Mekhi Phifer) MY FAVORITE MOVIE!!!!!!!!

-Resident Evil -all of them


----------



## JimD (Sep 30, 2007)

Under Wraps

Monster Squad

Haunted Mansion


----------



## Michaela (Sep 30, 2007)

I _loooove_ the Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## daisy052104 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to watch the great pumpkin, so much that since i usually missed it on tv i now own in on dvd, and my other movie is carrie.


----------



## Pipp (Oct 1, 2007)

Definitely the Nightmare Before Christmas, that was great.  

I'll second the votes for Arachnophobia, Alien(s), the Changeling and Carrie for sure. (Carrie was my fav for ages). 

The one that stands the test of time, though is probably the Haunting of Hill House... which was either renamed or remade into just The Haunting? Not sure, I'll have to check.  So scary!

I'm sure there's more. (10 Little Indians just jumped to mind). 

sas :scared:


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

oh. . . i love watching movies, and scary movies are awesome!

give me some old vincent price movies anyday. . .

i am yet to watch all of "it". . . i don't like clowns, so it is very hard for me to watch (maybe i will try that again this year)

nightmare before christmas is a must! i love it! i own the soundtrack and everything!

rosemary's baby was the first classic scary movie i watched as a kid. . .

the ring. . . that gets me

i am a suspense person. . . gore doesn't get to me at all. . . but i jump at the slightest things during movies. . . it is funny to watch

the blair witch project. . . ohh. . .

i need to start planning my halloween (halloween is like my favorite holiday, so i go all out for the week before. . . then i celebrate the samhian- the wiccan new year- on it's original date of november 1st *okay, well, i start at 12 am the 31st)

gosh, i love fall


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't do scary...I can't.

So the closest I can come to y'all is....

The Ghost & Mrs. Muir from 1947 w/ Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison

The Ghost & Mr. Chicken with Don Knotts (1966)

and 

Portrait of Jenny from 1949 - with Joseph Cotton...


Oh well....I couldn't even bring myself to watch all of Night of the Lepus...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 1, 2007)

I love Night of the Lepus. If any of my friends happen to be over the house, I make those poor, unfortunate people watch too.


----------



## JimD (Oct 1, 2007)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> The Ghost & Mrs. Muir from 1947 w/ Gene Tierney and Rex Harrison



"The Ghost & Mrs. Muir".....One of my favorites....just watched it the other day!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Pipp* wrote: *


> The one that stands the test of time, though is probably the Haunting of Hill House... which was either renamed or remade into just The Haunting? Not sure, I'll have to check.  So scary!
> 
> I'm sure there's more. (10 Little Indians just jumped to mind).
> 
> sas :scared:



I'd forgotten about Ten Little Indians....good flick!!!

And Haunting of Hill House is still one that creeps me out. I like the remake, The Haunting, but the original is better IMO.

Same with House on Haunted Hill. I like the remake, but the original still spooks the poop out of me!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Last night I watched Van Helsing.

I think Curse of the Were-Rabbit is one on my list, too.


----------



## Sayuri (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the only scary movie that I like is Scream --- I dont really like scary films, I'm more of an X-Files, CSI kinda chick


----------



## bat42072 (Oct 1, 2007)

i just bought my husband all of the friday the 13th movies... now I am looking for all of the halloween and nightmare on elm street movies as those are his favorites...


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 3, 2007)

Definately The Nightmare Before Christmas and Hocus Pocus 

I tend to like more thought out scarey films than blood and guts - things like The Others, Sixth Sense, The Ring and Ghost Ship. I also like The Shining and Poltergeist, and, of course Night of the Lepus :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## JimD (Oct 7, 2007)

_Edward Scissorhands_
_Sleepy Hollow_

rivateeyes


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 8, 2007)

Hmmmm, are you a Johnny Depp fan, by any chance , Jim ?

I just saw Sleepy Hollow this weekend for the 2nd time - I'd forgotten just how good it was 

Jan


----------



## JimD (Oct 8, 2007)

E.T.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 8, 2007)

The Halloween Tree even though it hasen't been on TV in years.

Hocus Pocus

Nightmare Before Christmas

Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown

Interview With the Vampire

Sleepy Hollow

Edward ScissorHands


----------



## Pipp (Oct 9, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I just saw Sleepy Hollow this weekend for the 2nd time - I'd forgotten just how good it was


The original gave me major nightmares when I was a kid. :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

Thinking about it still gives mea shiver! 

sas :hiding:


----------



## Celestial Wind (Oct 9, 2007)

We LOVE scary movies in this house :devil

But I must say The Nightmare Before Christmas is the BEST

Also on my list:

Saw I, II & III

Rob Zombies House of 1,000 courpses

The Thirteenth Warrior with Antoneo Banderis :heartbeat don't no if i spelled his name right)

Room 1408 (Stephen King)

All the exercist ( How I got my name.....What was my mother thinking!)

and just wanted to all my all time FAVORITE movie "The Dark Crystal" a muppet movie from Jim Henson & Frank Oz though its not scarry but really cool.


----------



## mezeta (Oct 11, 2007)

Oohhh I love Hocus Pocus too.

I also like The Ring, although I must admit it scared me half to death when I watched it in the cinema esp to go back to my boyfriends open the door and see a screen full of black and white fuzz!!!! :shock:Mean trick, my boyfriend had already seen it and did it deliberatly before we went to see the movie, grrrr

P.S I'm sooo sorry but the option isn't coming up for me to spell check


----------



## JimD (Oct 14, 2007)

*Celestial Wind wrote: *


> *The Thirteenth Warrior
> *
> 
> and just wanted to all my all time FAVORITE movie *"The Dark Crystal"* a muppet movie from Jim Henson & Frank Oz though its not scarry but really cool.





Both are one's I like!!

How about *Labyrinth*

*Rocky Horror Picture Show*

*Little Shop of Horrors*


----------



## JimD (Oct 21, 2007)

Tim Burton's"Corpse Bride"was on last night. 
I only caught the last half, but saw the whole thing last year.
I had forgotten it.....almost as good as Nightmare.


----------

